# Nosboost300 Core i7 Build Log



## nosboost300 (Nov 25, 2008)

well since i see plenty of people here have a build log... why don't i get one up and going!!!

list of things i have on my desk now
gtx260 core 216
gtx260 core 192 w xspc waterblock
3x1gb g.skill ddr3 1600
dtek fuzion v2
liang d5 vario
black ice 120.2 radiator w two 130 cfm delta fans (or was it 120?)
epower 1 kilowatt psu
320gb seagate hdd
160gb western digital hdd
30 gb western digital hdd

black/uv purple dye will be used for my waterloop

my 30 gb ocz ssd is coming in on dec 1st along with my 920 i7 and gigabyte x58!!!

when its all up, it will be running on my beautiful 40 inch samsung tv.. in 1080p with 15,000:1 contrast

anywho, here are some delicious pictures

















tv picture... ya, my rooms a damn mess... i have a roomate that lives with me.. and my brothers daughters are always in my room... my room is the main attraction due to my spending on tech related things


----------



## francis511 (Nov 25, 2008)

How Much Did That Cost ?


----------



## nosboost300 (Nov 25, 2008)

the whole rig??

core 216 = 250
ocz ssd = 80
tri channel kit = 140
core 192 = traded for my 2 old 4850's
xspc waterblock = 40
1kw psu (epower 120 amps) + 780i (trading for rma)  = very special deal of 250 dollars
liang d5 vario pump - 60
dtek - 60
2 delta fans - 20
smaller hdd's from old system pulls
320 gb hdd - also from a trade long ago


and no.. i don't ever use a case 

just recently sold the ol' qx6850 and 2gb of ballistix tracers... the 780i is next to be sold once i get the rma back!

and the tv i bought from a friend last year for 1k... funny how its value has went down TREMENDOUSLY since i've bought it.. can buy the same size tv now, with double the contrast and 120 hz for 1400 dollars... this tv new was that much just 1 year ago!!!


----------



## francis511 (Nov 25, 2008)

Gr8 rig man , should be rly fast !


----------



## nosboost300 (Nov 29, 2008)

still gotta upload the pics from my camera... but here's a taste of 3dmark06 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9049336


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 29, 2008)

How come all our rooms look the same, Stuff everywhere.

Keep us posted, and keep the pictures coming


----------



## nosboost300 (Nov 29, 2008)

lol, ya i even got the minifridge next to my computer area for maximum computer time.. hahaha so even when i'm hungry.. i don't gotta leave my chair!!!!

i took a few nice pictures.. even recorded a video running 3dmark06 for that run... i'll have em up and running once i figure out why my stupid card reader isnt working

i'll have some ocz ssd action on monday when that comes in... hopefully i don't encounter any of the stutter i've been reading about from random writes

and that cpu score blocks my mind.. i still can't believe it

once i have vista up and running again... i might have a 3rd gtx260!!! that could be another 3 weeks though.. but i won't have high hopes... i'll probably end up needing my money elsewhere (like my credit card!)


----------



## Binge (Nov 29, 2008)

It's not a random stutter... It's just that those low cost SSD drives are meant for reading.  Just look at the OCZ staff responses on their forums and newegg.


----------



## nosboost300 (Nov 29, 2008)

i meant hard drive random writes.. i've been doing alot of reading, and based on an average user i dont think i'll fall into any troubles... and i've already read up on steady state and all that good stuff so i think i'll be fine 

it'll be just for holding an os.. it'll serve that purpose more than dandy!


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 24, 2008)

wooo got a 100 dollar tip at work today.. good day 

binge ur 280's mine 

hopefully i can keep these tips coming and buy a 2nd 280

oh the joy of being a graphic designer around jolly people around christmas


i'll be posting some new pics of when it was running sli'd gtx 260's along with new wallmounted tv goodness tonite 

andddd, swiftech apogee gtz sexiness


----------

